# Struggeling to find motivation lately



## antonherbst (23/3/17)

Hello fellow Vapers. I need either some guidance or a kick in the ass but i need help or motivation. As of late i have been having a very difficult time to self motivate myself. I have always been the type of guy that would be up at 5 in the morning go to the gym and then start my busy schedule of work, study, family and trail running. Nowadays all of that is out the door. I don't totally feel like a failure yet but it seems to be creeping up on me and i want to stop it from causing personal problems. If the admin team thinks this is not a story to be posted here they are welcome to remove the whole thing and i would understand. I just need guidance or to see that i am not the only one with this problem. In advance i am not giving up on myself but i need something to get over this. 

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wiesbang (23/3/17)

Hey

First thing, the not doing the things you used to is it because you feel tired or drained + not being motivated? 
Or is it purely because you feel unmotivated?

Just asking before I give any advice or something because the answer or advice will differ. If that makes any sense. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (23/3/17)

antonherbst said:


> Hello fellow Vapers. I need either some guidance or a kick in the ass but i need help or motivation. As of late i have been having a very difficult time to self motivate myself. I have always been the type of guy that would be up at 5 in the morning go to the gym and then start my busy schedule of work, study, family and trail running. Nowadays all of that is out the door. I don't totally feel like a failure yet but it seems to be creeping up on me and i want to stop it from causing personal problems. If the admin team thinks this is not a story to be posted here they are welcome to remove the whole thing and i would understand. I just need guidance or to see that i am not the only one with this problem. In advance i am not giving up on myself but i need something to get over this.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ...



Hi @antonherbst 
Hang in there!
I know what you mean - 
Sometimes life does get overwhelming and it saps one's motivation big time.
Having periods of less motivation, is in my view, perfectly normal. 

Take a bit of time out and reflect on the good things you have achieved already in your life. Write them down.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## blujeenz (23/3/17)

I think its just cycles one goes through.
I go through periods of "couldn't be bothered" even on the diy aspect.

Being gungho hoorah all the time would be unnatural anyway.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Anneries (23/3/17)

I am in no means a qualified facilitator. But I can relate. I was in the same space not too long ago, the same with my wife. The one main thing, that you have already done, is realise that something is not 100% and asked for assistance. The next is what @Silver said, take time to reflect on the positive. 
I do not know your circumstances or work load etc. But if it is at all possible, take a long weekend. Go somewhere where you can gain energy again. For some people like us, my wife and I, it was a weekend away on the farm, no technology, nothing else, just us and the kids. We spent 3 days, 2 nights, and came back re-energized and ready for everything again. We couldnt check emails, forums, news etc. 
Something else that might work is small changes. Make a small change in your daily routine, make it something that will have a positive impact. Something stupid like growing your own herbs.
All the best and hang in there. Everything will turn for the better!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## antonherbst (23/3/17)

Thanks for all the ideas and reminding me it does happen to other people also. . I am going to take something from all of you and use it to make myself get back up and running again. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## antonherbst (23/3/17)

wiesbang said:


> Hey
> 
> First thing, the not doing the things you used to is it because you feel tired or drained + not being motivated?
> Or is it purely because you feel unmotivated?
> ...



I cant really say that is it linked to just one of the 2 but maybe a mix of both in a 50/50 ratio because i still do work and try to catch up to the rush of everyday life and try to get routine again. Maybe its just a sign i need to stop, reflect and gather the base good stuff again and then reset my schedule to the good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## wiesbang (23/3/17)

antonherbst said:


> I cant really say that is it linked to just one of the 2 but maybe a mix of both in a 50/50 ratio because i still do work and try to catch up to the rush of everyday life and try to get routine again. Maybe its just a sign i need to stop, reflect and gather the base good stuff again and then reset my schedule to the good.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would suggest having your Vit B12 and Iron levels tested.

I had the same problem. Felt so unmotivated and just didn't want to do anything and always tired. 
Even though I know I suffer from depression so that is kind of normal every day feeling for me but it was worse than I normally am. Dr had my levels tested and both was rock bottom. Had the B12 injection and Iron infusion and felt tons better!

Not saying it is but it won't hurt to have it checked out.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## antonherbst (23/3/17)

wiesbang said:


> I would suggest having your Vit B12 and Iron levels tested.
> 
> I had the same problem. Felt so unmotivated and just didn't want to do anything and always tired.
> Even though I know I suffer from depression so that is kind of normal every day feeling for me but it was worse than I normally am. Dr had my levels tested and both was rock bottom. Had the B12 injection and Iron infusion and felt tons better!
> ...



I will have a look into this. Thanks for the advice. Didn't even think of this.

Happy vaping forward to all.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wiesbang (23/3/17)

antonherbst said:


> I will have a look into this. Thanks for the advice. Didn't even think of this.
> 
> Happy vaping forward to all.
> 
> ...


Please let me know what the results are when you get it done.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst (23/3/17)

wiesbang said:


> Please let me know what the results are when you get it done.



Will do so in a PM


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (3/4/17)

In addition to the B12 as @wiesbang suggested, have your vitamin D tested, because of our life styles as well as fear of skin cancer alot of people don't get enough sun exposure and vitamin D deficiencies are starting to become an issue. Supplementation and lifestyle change have completely shifted my mind set.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------

